# Just a little powder.



## Tndavid (Jan 15, 2017)

Once refined karat scrap. Will have 1 more pic to add soon. Any guesses on yield??  :G


----------



## anachronism (Jan 15, 2017)

Dry it up and bunch and shoot from the side and top and I'll give you a proper guess mate. 

From the pics shown though anything between 8g and 16g.


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 15, 2017)

This is inside a 2 1/4in. dish. Didn't take any of it dried in the beaker


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jan 15, 2017)

6.47g

You can go ahead mail my prize!!


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 15, 2017)

UncleBenBen said:


> 6.47g
> 
> You can go ahead mail my prize!!


No noob :wink: 
Just messing with ya buddy, but really no :lol:


----------



## anachronism (Jan 15, 2017)

Yeah dried and in the dish I'd go for 5g


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jan 15, 2017)

Tndavid said:


> UncleBenBen said:
> 
> 
> > 6.47g
> ...



Haha! Oh that was a 1L beaker... Half my guess and send it on!!

Too funny, man!


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 15, 2017)

Man yall should be sending me a prize for being so far off. Yall suppose to be pros, what's up? Lol.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm far from pro and the suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 15, 2017)

Does this help? :wink:


----------



## butcher (Jan 16, 2017)

I like that powder it looks golden.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jan 16, 2017)

Pretty bar!! How did you get it to grow like that!?! :lol: 

Looks more like a half ouncer now!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 16, 2017)

Do I get to guess?... I think that'd be cheating since I've seen the whole picture huh?... :roll:


----------



## resabed01 (Jan 16, 2017)

That button looks to be 18-20 grams


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 16, 2017)

Back off Toph. Lol. Thanks guys.


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 16, 2017)

Here ya go guys. Wish it was a half ounce but hey I'm greatful.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jan 16, 2017)

That would have been my first guess, but I've always had sense that I wasn't psychic! :lol:


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 16, 2017)

UncleBenBen said:


> That would have been my first guess, but I've always had sense that I wasn't psychic! :lol:


Bahahaha :lol: No doubt. Lol


----------



## anachronism (Jan 16, 2017)

Bah My first guess would have been almost spot on if you took the average. No matter- I failed miserably lol.


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 16, 2017)

anachronism said:


> Bah My first guess would have been almost spot on if you took the average. No matter- I failed miserably lol.


LOL. That's the fun in it.


----------

